# Photos of staurogyne repens as a carpet



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone have some photos of stauro being used as a carpet they can post? I'm currently using this in one of my tanks, but now almost leaning towards switching up to glosso. This will eventually become a CRS tank, so your thoughts/opinions/photos are needed.

J


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

do a search. plantbrain has a picture up in the S&S.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Id go with glosso...

I had an 049 rug and it was constant trimming, looked good though, just a lot of work.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 17, 2003)

xmas_one said:


> Id go with glosso...
> 
> I had an 049 rug and it was constant trimming, looked good though, just a lot of work.


That's funny, I ditched glosso years back because of the constant trimming... If "low maintenance" is a priority, HC or eleocharis are about the lowest maintenance groundcovers available.

That said, I think stauro just can't really be done justice as a large-scale plant mass unless it's in one of the bigger tanks - otherwise it's best suited for targeted applications. In Tom's (aka plantbrain) big tank it looks great as a carpet, but that's a 180 gallons. In a smaller tank, I think that same carpet would be overwhelming.


G


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Grendel said:


> That's funny, I ditched glosso years back because of the constant trimming... If "low maintenance" is a priority, HC or eleocharis are about the lowest maintenance groundcovers available.
> 
> That said, I think stauro just can't really be done justice as a large-scale plant mass unless it's in one of the bigger tanks - otherwise it's best suited for targeted applications. In Tom's (aka plantbrain) big tank it looks great as a carpet, but that's a 180 gallons. In a smaller tank, I think that same carpet would be overwhelming.
> 
> ...


I disagree. HC is not low maintenance at all. If you don't trim it, it will pull up and start to float. Ask me how I know. E. Belem would be my 1st choice for "low maintenance".

Tom's tank.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

The baby shrimps sure love playing hide and seek in mine!!!!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Having had all these, Starou is by far, the easiest.

But.........HC is going to be harder to maintain over time.

Here's the HC, same tank


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Tom, in your experience does staurogyne take trimmings better than glosso does? I mean, can you do a good thorough trimming and still have it look good? My glosso has gotten so thick that I have to rip a lot of it out, which results in a not-so-pleasant-looking carpet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It(starou) does respond better to trims due to neglect, hairgrass is even better.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Can anyone give an opinion about which of these would do well with light in the lower range of the medium category?

eleocharis belem or staurogyne? 

I'm working with HC but I'm starting to want to try something else as a foreground/carpet, too!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Dave-H said:


> Can anyone give an opinion about which of these would do well with light in the lower range of the medium category?
> 
> eleocharis belem or staurogyne?
> 
> I'm working with HC but I'm starting to want to try something else as a foreground/carpet, too!


About the same lighting wise.
Not an issue.

Low light, 30-40 micromoles.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> About the same lighting wise.
> Not an issue.
> 
> Low light, 30-40 micromoles.


Plantbrain when you grew the HC in that tank what kind of light did you use and how far was it above the substrate.


----------

